# puppy training



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm on the iphone so I dont know if this link will work but, I dont have much advice because I'm not a trainer, but we got Lou at 3.5 months old and she has been just so easy to train, but what I did was supervise 24/7 and watch her every move, and a loud and firm AH-AH!! As soon as she thinks of doing something wrong. I stared her right in the eyes with a very assertive "I'm yo momma and u listen to me" attitude, then immediately after she listens lots of praise and kisses and yummy treats. Example: Lou's paws have never touched the countertops, she has thought about it, but when I caught her sniffing I did the AH-AH!! Every single time she did anything... it only took a couple of times for her to give up on an idea. I overdid it, because I obsess on taking care of her, I dont have children so she is it. But I was lucky when we picked Lou at the breeder I could immediately tell her personality was submissive/extremely sweet, she came to us slowly and laid tummy up, one of the reasons we knew she was the one for us. So sometimes if she started acting up being crazy I gently would put her on her side and hold her down GENTLY for a bit and say "caaaaaaaalm dooooooown" till she would sigh and change her mind frame.(a few seconds) Some people are against this, but 2 things to consider Lou has never never growled and I was firm but gentle with her. Again I am not educated to give advice this is personal experience only, ok? But it has worked for us. I read a lot of books and stuff online but my training with Lou initially came from pure instinct but I have now hired trainers to reinforce my training with Lou. 
I wish you the best, I'm glad you are dealing with a puppy so it's s great time to tackle this, I'd get help if need be 
Good luck to you dear!! (Sorry so long winded!!)
Link to the collar I use for Lou
You adjust it to the perfect size of her neck and when she pulls it will tighten to her neck size only, doesnt choke but doesnt come off either  I believe it's called MARTINGALE COLLAR

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

She wears the martingale to go places and the regular rolled leather collar at home


















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

The growling/nipping would bother me - and I would most certainly not try any aversive or confrontational methods on a dog showing this reaction. It sounds to me as if perhaps she missed out on socialisation during those first few months, so that you are playing catch up? Does she yap because she is excited to see people and dogs, and wants to go and meet them, or because she does not like them and wants them to go away?

First, I'd work on the issue with your husband. When you are alon with her, teach her On and Off the couch - very, very easy to do with a handful of good treats! Then have her jump on/off a few times with him in the room, again for extravagant praise and excellent treats. When she has it down pat, tell her Off as he approaches, reward her, and ask her to jump up again on your other side. She gets the double whammy of a really good reward, lots of praise, and is still sitting next to you - irresistable! 

She is, of course, entering adolescence, when everything tends to fly out of the window. The best training book I can think of is Jean Donaldson's "Train your dog like a pro", but you may also find the free puppy raising and manners training advice on Dog Star Daily helpful - Dog Star Daily


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

missmygirls said:


> Umm...my Remi is a MESS. She came to me at 4.5 months and is now almost 7 months. She can sit, but not stay AT ALL not even for her favorite treat. She jumps like a mexican jumping bean all the time and tries to pull on your clothes as you walk. She yaps at all new dogs and people. When walking on the lead, she tries to slip her collar. Could someone recommend the best training book or video out there at this time?
> She also growls and nips at my husband when he tries to move her over in order to sit next to me. We are firm with her, but she seems to be strong willed. Just what I need....
> 
> thanks for the help!


Storm is also just over 7 months old... I got him when he was 3 months old... I taught him sit, down and wait as well as some basic manners, such as: stay away from me, when I'm eating., when I'm cooking or otherwise too busy...

Re slipping the collar, I could get a Martingale collar, as Lou suggested...

Please DO NOT allow her to growl at your husband... She needs to go away immediately into a crate or on the floor... That is just not acceptable...


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Growling at your husband is telling him to keep away from you. You do need to work on that first as Fjm has said. She has to learn that your husband is equal to you and is a good thing to have around.
I have one of the strongest willed dogs in Bridget. She has done it all but over time she has learnt that I will not tolerate her attempts at running our lives. In her case she learns quickly because she is very intelligent, but it doesn't stop her from trying us out all the time. You have to be consistent.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

Ack! I had a long reply with links and well-thought out comment - then I lost it. Ack!

First, I don't think your puppy is necessarily stubborn or strong-willed, I think she just hasn't had the same opportunities as other dogs her age and is entering adolescence. Working with her will take time and lots of patience. She needs gentle and consistent guidance.

A few resources and training ideas:

Kikopup - videos and great explanations for tons of basic life skills, tricks, and counter-conditioning
Sophia Yin - more great information, especially on counter-conditioning and desensitizing




 & Doggy Zen - fabulous exercises to teach impulse control (there are a number of good resources in addition to these links)

For growling at your husband, FJM gave _great_ advice about teaching off & on and reinforcing appropriate behavior. A few other ideas:
- she could be scared of him, so work on making him the source of all things wonderful and don't force interaction
- she could be resource guarding you; Patricia McConnell just posted a great piece on her blog about preventing and treating RG
- she could have a physical issue causing her pain when she's moved
- she could need more conditioning to handling (check Kikopup and especially Sophia Yin for counter-conditioning / desensitization videos)

For escaping the leash, try a Martingale. They are designed to be escape-proof.

For barking and lunging at people and dogs, I believe both Kikopup and Sophia Yin have videos that address that. What I did with Katie was try to distract her with treats before she reacted and then continued to treat as long as the other dog was within eye- or ear-shot (even if Katie was barking or focused on the other dog). She quickly learned that other dogs meant attention from me (and possible treats) and changed her focus. Now we can walk past almost any dog and she just looks at me. (There are still some dogs that she desperately wants to visit, but they are very few.)

I think that's everything from the lost post, just not as well-written. Good luck!


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Wow! I think you already get a very good advise here so good luck.

I'm worry about the growling and nipping. You need a crate to discipline your dog. Every time Charlie does something wrong, I will give him three tries to listen to me and behave. If he strike three times, in the crate he goes, let him stays there for two minutes and release him once he comes down. This has been a success with Charlie. I would suggest to do this when she growls and nips, say no and watch how she responds to your no, if she keep doing it, three strikes and in the crate she goes. This is not punishment, this is time out. She needs to think about what she just did that caused her to get a quiet time in her crate. 

Sit and stay will take time and she is still too young to get it as her energy is high so she can be expected to stay docile in a long period of time. If you are teaching her to sit and stay, the reward should not be a treat but rather the reward should be play fetch or tug or whatever. Sit and stay command is one docile act of which the reward should be the opposite of that act. Try it! I've had successes with Charlie.

The jumping, try what Lou said, get her on her side and gently rub her side while saying calm down. You have to be firm so she knows you mean it. Be firm if she is wiggly and try to escape but as she calms down slowly be gentle. Dogs understand gesture better than spoke words.

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------

